# Recovered from weed induced DPDR



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi guys

I'm sorry for my english, it's not my first language so...

You have no idea how I dreamed to be here one day, and believe i'm here.

If you look for my posts you''ll see my hole story, but I'll resume here. I got DPDR eating an weed brownie almost 2 years ago, I had a panic attack and the other day when I woke up everything was strange, different BUT I didn't know what was happening with me, I thought that I was dying something like that, after a few days I discovered on google that It was DESPERSONALIZATION and I got very scared because I read that there isn't medications and there was people that have been years and years with despersonalization. OK I think everybody got scared when read It on the internet. Summarizing I developed anxiety, panic and got very depressed on this part of my life. I couldn't stand don't feel anything, feel that my parents were strangers, my house, my city, my friends, my entire life and I couldn't do simple things, like study, sleep well, get out of my house, get out of my bedroom, I just wanted sleep and cry. *But I never lose my faith. *I tried a lot of things to get better, I tried a lot of medications and I think that It was what helped me to get out of my bed and live my life even when It was like a hell.

I think the most medications that helped me was SSRI, to control my anxiety and the depressed feelings, antipsychotics (I tried at first Rispiridone and now I'm taking sulpiride) I tried lamotrigine too

I really don't know what remedy did the most effect on DPDR, I think they made me follow my life, sleep well, eat normal, go to the gym, can work, study, whatever I want and follow my life and be not more 100% anxious, depressed and on panick made de DPDR go away.

It's been almost one year that I'm cured, I'm still taking pills because I'm a anxious person since I was a kid, but I believe one day I will stop. I never used any tipe of drugs again and I drink less alcohol that I was used to because it doesn't make me feel good.

So you that have DPDR now, I know you are suffering but you have to be strong, you have to try try try and try again, don't give up of your life, of you, you will be happy again, I'm happy, I'm recovered and you can do it too, believe in me...


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

So happy for you ! I guess it feels amazing to be back to normal life ! But can I ask you something? Back to when you had DPDR , did you had problems with feeling emotions ? Like feeling love,joy, happiness? I would be happy if you would answer, because I am also going through this situation


----------



## Tydirius (Oct 14, 2021)

my_name_is_idk said:


> So happy for you ! I guess it feels amazing to be back to normal life ! But can I ask you something? Back to when you had DPDR , did you had problems with feeling emotions ? Like feeling love,joy, happiness? I would be happy if you would answer, because I am also going through this situation


I just joined this group. I don't know about him, but I feel like my emotions aren't there. Even though I had a panic attack. This all just happened today. I called my doctor and talked to a therapist. It took an hour before I got out of it. I felt disconnected from myself. I couldn't think to do basic things. I feel like my body is working on pure muscle memory like my brain isn't sending signals that should be immediate. I would pick something up and I couldn't feel it in my hand. I didn't know how I was able to do it. It's like my soul has been sucked out of me. I know I'm talking right now, but don't know how I'm doing it. I can't remember things. I don't know how this happened it came out of nowhere. I thought I had brain damage until I googled my systems. So yes I have problems feeling anything. I'm watching tv, but scroll through the movies with zero interest in watching anything. Even movies or shows I like I have no desire to watch them. I feel like I'm in a void. I can see my body reacting, talking, moving, but I'm not behind the wheel? I'm lost.


----------



## mylyfewithdp (6 mo ago)

Tydirius said:


> I just joined this group. I don't know about him, but I feel like my emotions aren't there. Even though I had a panic attack. This all just happened today. I called my doctor and talked to a therapist. It took an hour before I got out of it. I felt disconnected from myself. I couldn't think to do basic things. I feel like my body is working on pure muscle memory like my brain isn't sending signals that should be immediate. I would pick something up and I couldn't feel it in my hand. I didn't know how I was able to do it. It's like my soul has been sucked out of me. I know I'm talking right now, but don't know how I'm doing it. I can't remember things. I don't know how this happened it came out of nowhere. I thought I had brain damage until I googled my systems. So yes I have problems feeling anything. I'm watching tv, but scroll through the movies with zero interest in watching anything. Even movies or shows I like I have no desire to watch them. I feel like I'm in a void. I can see my body reacting, talking, moving, but I'm not behind the wheel? I'm lost.


Do you feel any better now?


----------



## PauTerry (16 d ago)

I had depersonalization for a year because I had the same symptoms. I have read that medical treatment for derealization and depersonalization is done individually using nootropics, antidepressants, or anxiolytics for anxiety manifestations. Sick people with the risk of developing another intrapsychic conflict undergo psychodynamic therapy for several years. And I was scared, too, because I didn't want it to last for years. So I went to one of the best dispensaries in Burlington, which gave me weed at first, but in minimal doses. And you know what? It helped me, and over time I ultimately gave up weed and antidepressants. It just takes time.


----------

